# 10 days till it is time



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

With the spring turkey season only ten days away the excitement builds.

Have went through all the gear and the only a few things left: shoot the cannon over the weekend, do a little weed whacking and brush up a couple of blinds. Birds are talking but, still haven't got really hot so opening weekend should be good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Can I come?!?! Good luck!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Only if we can trade hunts and I get to come to Texas for a whitetail hunt


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck on the buzzard hunt

that tome is real nice looking bird

our season doesnt start untill middle of next month

we wont be hunting untill after the third week of season,wife is gonna get a gun tag,which is only good for one week

im getting a bow tag which is good for the last five weeks

my youngest is finally home from the US NAVY,and is all anxious to go hunting again

hes also getting a gun tag,but for a different week than his mom

he also dying to try out the killer friction calls i got for him


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Did some scouting today and heard two toms and saw lots of tracks. Looking forward to April 6 here in OK!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know BW will be ready.

And,Sneaky, you've got a little extra excitement with your son coming to visit and hunt. Someone should be toting a camera on that hunt.

Haven't done anything to get ready other than to add some new sights to my Browning Silver. Didn't want to drill and tap, but I needed to be able to line things up at longer range than ever with the new Winchester Long Beard ammo and having just a front bead was lame. Last year, I took a bird at 46 yards but the pattern wasn't centered. That's the issue I realized with a non-dedicated turkey gun and being off a few inches downrange.

So, I added a fiber optic rear sight to the rail and it uses different, light-gathering front bars, too, for height adjustment. It's all adjustable, but I haven't tested how it works yet.

I take the late season, after everyone else has stirred things up and handed out diplomas to all the birds. Not that I need any extra challenge; it just lasts the whole month.

Mostly for me it's hide, watch, and ambush - little calling. Game cam (Day6 Plotwatcher) does the scouting.

Sure is different than it used to be before the transplanting resurgence.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Best of luck, Okie.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

go get'um guys, I'll have the deep fryers ready............Good luck t all !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I live in east Texas and the bucks are not all that plentiful and you pretty much need a lease here I got 12.5 acres to try on but no promises!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Get em!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Glenway I can hear what you are saying about sights on shotguns for turkey.

I hunt with a Rem. Versa Max and for turkey season I throw a red dot on it.

Amazing how much better you can center the pattern with some kind of adjustable sight.

I consider myself a decent wing shooter but, the red dot proved I can shoot a lot better on

a stationary target than without it.


----------

